# Cat 277c track issue



## rtreads (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a new to me 2007 CAT 277c. I have noticed ever since we have taken it off of the trailer when we transported it here last week the tracks seam to be "cambered" leaning in at the top. Has anyone seen or dealt with this issue? How big of a deal is it?

Thanks guys!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

rtreads;2138451 said:


> I have a new to me 2007 CAT 277c. I have noticed ever since we have taken it off of the trailer when we transported it here last week the tracks seam to be "cambered" leaning in at the top. Has anyone seen or dealt with this issue? How big of a deal is it?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Have no idea, Can you post a pic? I have track machines but not a skid. When you say leaning do you mean leaning in toward machine? Did you grease them up and see if they look better?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Pretty sure that's the way they are. I had a 267b that did the exact same thing as you're describing. I ran mine for 6 years or so and didn't have any issues


----------



## rtreads (Aug 29, 2012)

I will attach a pic when I get back to my computer. I can't attach it from my phone.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Our T180 and SL-75 do the same, thought something was wrong till I looked at a buddy's brand new T190, I guess they are built that way for tracking?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

98Chevy2500;2138677 said:


> Our T180 and SL-75 do the same, thought something was wrong till I looked at a buddy's brand new T190, I guess they are built that way for tracking?


There you go OP, Don't sweat it.Thumbs Up


----------



## rtreads (Aug 29, 2012)

Here art com pictures. You can see the top of the track at the cage is leaning in toward the cab. Is this normal? I can't see anything broken or bent at all.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Both of our machines do the same


----------

